# Another UTV question?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know, I am just an old geezer but I still laugh every time I drive by you guys that just spent $8k on some open air, cold, rough riding ATV/UTV while I am sitting in my nice comfortable, warm, truck? I just don't get it. You're driving right down the same road I am. You stop to the side of the road and go hunting right next to me, once again, I just don't understand. Is it just pride of ownership or what? Owning one certainly doesn't make you a better hunter. Do you just have so much money that "what the hell, why not?" Help, please, just one reasonable explanation might help wipe the smile off my face. Truly, I am not ridiculing you or hate you like some other hunters do, I simply don't understand.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm quite sure that my UTV can go places that your truck cannot, both legally and physically. I'm also sure that my truck is a little too nice to be dragging down a rocky muddy trail in the middle of winter. 

That's why you can't wipe the smile off my face when i see some jerk off in a pick up stuck where he has no business being.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

ATV and UTVS are really fun to drive!  and they get more mpg. they are smaller and easier to handle, they can go on other trails that trucks/suvs can't! 
i don't own either one of these either! i just barrow my friends. i think a muddy truck looks ALOT better than a muddy wheeler and driver! lol


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with the above post about going places your truck cant go or where you dont want to ruin a nice truck. 
Once you actually drive one you realize they can be as fun as a fourwheeler. I have friends that take theres on every trail at moab, jump 60+ feet at the sand dunes, and also hunt with them.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I'm quite sure that my UTV can go places that your truck cannot, both legally and physically. I'm also sure that my truck is a little too nice to be dragging down a rocky muddy trail in the middle of winter.
> 
> That's why you can't wipe the smile off my face when i see some jerk off in a pick up stuck where he has no business being.


While to some extent I agree with your post. I've got a 71CJ-5 that is only used for hunting(43200K original miles)it has a windshield, heater, full top if needed, locked and MT's can carry 2 plus the deer/elk/moose, gets 8mpg :mrgreen: , on the dirt, winch, plus I can drive up Hobble creek canyon, Current Creek main, or to the local quickie mart if needed and to the places I WILL NOT take my truck. I will admire your UTV as i winch you out, but George Strait or Ted Nugent in the stereo might keep me from telling you how much I like it..
:wink:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> ATV and UTVS are really fun to drive!  and they get more mpg. they are smaller and easier to handle, they can go on other trails that trucks/suvs can't!
> i don't own either one of these either! i just barrow my friends. i think a muddy truck looks ALOT better than a muddy wheeler and driver! lol


OK Good, I can understand fun.



buggsz24 said:


> I'm quite sure that my UTV can go places that your truck cannot, both legally and physically. I'm also sure that my truck is a little too nice to be dragging down a rocky muddy trail in the middle of winter.
> 
> That's why you can't wipe the smile off my face when i see some jerk off in a pick up stuck where he has no business being.


Not so good, sounds like a guy that's still trying to justify the thing to his wife. "jerk off"...palease..what are you, 12 years old?



deadicatedweim said:


> I agree with the above post about going places your truck cant go or where you dont want to ruin a nice truck.
> Once you actually drive one you realize they can be as fun as a fourwheeler. I have friends that take theres on every trail at moab, jump 60+ feet at the sand dunes, and also hunt with them.


Good, more fun...60' jumps sound a little scarry, but for sure I ain't doing that in my truck!

One more point, when you say "places I can't go"...you do mean like roads and legal trails don't you? None of youzz guys would drive them off road would you?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > ATV and UTVS are really fun to drive!  and they get more mpg. they are smaller and easier to handle, they can go on other trails that trucks/suvs can't!
> ...


Yes I do some utvs can fit on atv only trails.

And ditto about the jeep guy I have a locked up toyota truck with AC that will drive over the jeep while getting 20mpg but I still cant rally it like a atv the way you can rally a utv. Plus many states are allowing UTV's to become street legal with a kit.
Did I mention the toyota has over 185,000


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sure that my UTV can go places that your truck cannot, both legally and physically. I'm also sure that my truck is a little too nice to be dragging down a rocky muddy trail in the middle of winter.
> ...


Look, your the **** that came in here with the holier than thou attitude toward your truck and UTV's, what sort of response were your expecting after your little rant about sitting in a truck with a smile on your face?

So when your truck breaks down after all the off road abuse, how will you tow your house to the next trailer park?


----------

